# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Austrian GP Results

## Capital X

The Folowing are the placings for the top 5 at the Austrian Grand Prix:

1. Chris Cormier
2. Dexter Jackson
3. Tommi Thorvildson
4. Jaroslav Horvath
5. Jeff Long

For full results: http://www.ifbb.com/ 

For all you Tommi fans, he has finally qualified for the Olympia.

Capital X

----------


## bigkev

awesome bro. thanks for the info!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Finaly tommi has qualified for the olympia.

----------

